# Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...



## mpreis (22. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin seit heute hier registriert und absoluter Neuling was Teiche anlangt.

Unser Garten bietet reichlich Platz und aus diesem Grund wollen wir auf alle Fälle einen Teich anlegen.

Um hier im Forum nicht alle Teilnehmer mit wahrscheinlich langweiligen Einsteiger-Fragen zu sekkieren möchte ich anfänglich nur eines Wissen:

Gibt es empfehlenswerte Literatur für die Anlage von Schwimmteichen, wo sich ein Laie genug Wissen aneignen kann, um den größten Teil der Arbeiten selbst erledigen zu können?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## Ulrike1979 (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Moin mpreis,

ich würd sagen....studiere in Ruhe dieses Forum...und der Großteil deiner Fragen wird dir beantwortet.

LG


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Herzlich Willkommen.

Schau doch mal in diesen Thread hier, vielleicht ist was dabei!?


----------



## Reiner_ (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo mpreis,

Schau einfach mal bei den Informationen und Büchern von Naturagart und natürlich Willkomen bei den Gartenteich Freunden.

www.naturagart.de

Gruß. Reiner


----------



## Werner W (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo mpreis,
was in etwa hast du denn geplant? 
Größe, Teichnutzung, Bauweise, Wasserreinigung, Bepflanzung


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo mpreis,

:Willkommen2

Einen Schwimmteich langfristig effizient zu betreiben ist nicht einfach.
Es ist von Vorteil sich Rat von verschiedenen Seiten einzuholen, bevor man ein Loch gräbt.


----------



## mpreis (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*



Werner W schrieb:


> Hallo mpreis,
> was in etwa hast du denn geplant?
> Größe, Teichnutzung, Bauweise, Wasserreinigung, Bepflanzung



Erstmal vielen Dank für die raschen Antworten!!

Hier meine Antworten auf die Fragen:

Größe sollte unter 50 m³ bleiben (darüber muss er baubehördlich eingereicht werden), Fläche an die 100 m² - es soll auf alle Fälle so werden, dass es ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept wird. Die genaue Größe ist nicht so wichtig, da wir wirklich genug Platz haben.

Teichnutzung = Schwimmteich

Bauweise = Was ist damit gemeint?

Wasserreinigung sollte ohne technische Hilfsmittel - also biologisch - erfolgen.

Bepflanzung würden wir so wählen, dass die Wasserreinigung auf alle Fälle funktioniert und ein schönes ökologisches Gleichgewicht entsteht. Diesbezüglich haben wir keine Vorgaben.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Ist fast schon ein Buch:http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

Bin aber vonm NG- Filterabfolge weg. Will eben den Grobschmutz erst raus haben.

Bei Schwimmteichen gibt es so viele Konzepte.

Mir war folgendes logischer:
Ansaugsystem wie bei Koiteichtechnik in Schwerkraft und zentraler Grobfilter im Kellerchen.
Feinfilter als Pflanzenfilter wie bei NG.

Manche haben tonnenweise Kies- oder grobe "Substrat"schüttungen in ihre Teiche gekippt. Mir wäre das Risiko der Verschlammung zu groß.
Irgendwelche Skimmerchen mit Strumpfhosen drin kann auch nicht die Techniklösung sein....


----------



## Januntar (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo mpreis,

bin auch in Planung eines Schwimmteiches. Habe mich schon durch diverse Bücher, Foren und was sonst so gibt informiert. Dabei scheinen sich mir drei verschiedene Bauweisen für naturnahe Schwimmteiche heraus zu kristallisieren:

Das System Naturagart mit zwei Teichen, der eine zum Filtern, der andere zum Schwimmen.

Das System Glenk mit großen von untem durchströmten Kiesfilter

Das System Dobler/Fleischer mit möglichst naturnaher Anlage mit Wert auf viel Pflanzen

Das ist es was ich nach sehr viel Stöbern herausgefunden habe. Es ist sehr kurze Wiedergabe dessen, was ich erlesen habe. Genaueres muß man am besten selbst erwurschteln. Welches der Systeme am besten ist, oder ob es noch weitere gibt, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, es gibt da natürlich auch Überschneidungen

Viele Grüße
Hanno

PS: es ist mein erster Beitrag hier


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Trotz ersetm Beitrag hast Du ja wohl schon eine Menge gelesen.
Richtig, so im groben 3- 4 Varianten der Filterung.

1.NG
Gute Ideen. Mir gefilel der Pflanzenfilterteich, der oberflächlich durchströmt wird und der Schmutz setzt sich ab, Pflanzen filtern und entziehen Nährstoffe.
Pflanzenfilterteich ca. 1/3 der Fläche vom Schwimmteil.

Mir gefiel aber die Filterabfolge nicht. Es war mir schleierhaft, warum der Grobdreck sich erst im Filtergraben absetzt, zersetzt, Pflanzen erstickt, Schlamm bildet etc......
Es gibt da einige Leute mit Problemchen im NG- Forum "Testgruppe klares Wasser " oder so...

Deswegen bin ich in der Bauphase von der NG- Filterabfolge umgeschwenkt und habe den Pflanzenfilterteich als Feinfilter bei mir.
Filterung eben von Grob nach fein,S'chwerkraft und Verrohrung in 110KG wie Koiteichtechnik, Pumpe erst hinter Grobfilter:

Schwimmteich mit offenen BA, Rohrskimmer ----> in Schwerkraft in Filterkeller mit Grobfilter (erstmal USIII Spaltsieb)--> Pumpe--> Filterteich mit Pflanzen nach NG-->Schwimmteich

2.. Glenk oder auch Teichmeister mit durchströmten Kiesfilter- egal in welche Richtung er durchströmt wird:

Der Kies setzt sich irgendwann zu und muss rückgespült werden, was leider nicht immer funktioniert. Der einzige Kiesfilter, der mit Rückspülung funktioniert ist ein Pool- Druckfilter mit Quarzsandfüllung........
Und der fällt raus wegen Druck = hoher Stromverbrauch

3. Naturteich ohne Filteranlage
funktioniert auch- jeder Schmutzeintrag setzt sich aber ab und wird irgendwann zum Schlamm
-vielleicht effektiver 4mal im Jahr den Schlamm absaugen, als Pumpen und Filteranlagen dauerlaufen zu lassen

Letztendlich kann alles irgendwie funktionieren- auch ein technikfreier Naturteich.
Es kommt immer auf die örtlichen Begebenheiten an- wie Schmutzeintrag etc...

Bei mir kommen ein paar Schubkarren Eichenlaub vom Nachbarn an- und die müssen raus aus dem Teich-System.


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo.

Ich will ja die Euphorie nicht bremsen, aber der TE hat in erster Linie nach Literatur gefragt, wo er sich belesen kann.

Ihr seid hier schon wieder einen Schritt weiter --> Filter für einen Schwimmteich. Es sollte doch auch erst einmal geklärt sein, wie er überhaupt den Schwimmteich erstellt!? Auch hat der TE in seinem 2.Beitrag (hier #7) erwähnt, ganz ohne technische Hilfsmittel klar zu kommen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass das nicht soooo toll funktioniert. (aber dazu ggf. später)

Welche Bauweise war die Frage...

Großes Loch, "Natur" geformt, Vlies & Folie!? 
Großes Loch mit getrennten/abgemauerten Schwimmbereich, Vlies & Folie!? 
Großes Loch, "Natur" geformt, Vlies & Folie, Vermörtelt? 
Oder - großes Loch "Natur" geformt, mit kleinen Pflanzengraben (nicht Filtergraben) ringsum laufend und zustätzlichen Pflanzenfilter, Ufergraben, Bodenfilter oder wie die Pflanzenfilteraufbauten alle heißen...

@-Torsten: Da Du dich ja scheinbar damit sehr viel beschäftigt hast, sei mir die Frage erlaubt: Ein von unten durchströmter Kiesfilter verschlammt mehr, als ein Kiesfilter der von oben nach unten durchläuft!? (Vorfilter auch ein US III) o.ä.  Von oben durch Fein nach unten ins Grobe, ist ja im Prinzip ein Rieselfilter, oder? Das Wasser läuft dann unten doch auch nur über "geschlitzte/gelochte" Rohr zurück in den Teich? Vlies über dem Rohr setze ich mal voraus, aber auch das setzt sich doch zu!? Oder?

Sry, wir kommen ein wenig vom Thema ab.


----------



## Januntar (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Ich wollte auch nur mal darstellen, das es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt. Wenn man sich als kompletter Neuling in dieses Gebiet wagt, wird man besonders über das Internet (Google) nicht über alle Möglichkeiten informiert. Es hat gedauert, bis ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin und auch hier muss man erst mal eine Menge in vielen verschiedenen Beiträgen lesen
Vielleicht sollte mal einer der Erfahrenen hier einen Fachbetrag über die verschiedenen Systeme schreiben

Grüße
Hanno


----------



## simon (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

hallo
ein bekannter von mir hat einen sehr grossen schwimmteich ohne technik einsatz gebaut der auch funktioniert.
der teich hat 30m im durchmesser und ist aussenrum als normaler naturnaher teich angelegt,in dessen mitte sich ein gemauertes becken befindet das 8x15m hat und 30 cm unter der wasserlinie endet.das becken ist 2,50 m tief ausserhalb des beckens von 1,50 bis auf 0 m  voll bepflanzt.
aus dekogründen hat er einen bachlauf über 20 meter eingebaut der von der einzigsten technik (pumpe)gespeist wird.
ansonsten keine technik,schönes badewasser und sieht super aus
das schreibe ich nur als zusätzliche grundidee
gruss simon


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo Hanno.

Die Idee an sich ist schon sehr gut, nur hat sicher ein Jeder eine andere Betrachtungsweise der einzelnen Systeme, was ein Für und Wieder ergeben würde. Das verwirrt meist mehr, als es hilft. Auch melden sich nicht viele User, die über echte Langzeiterfahrung verfügen und auch die Wenigsten werden ihre Fehler offen legen. :?

Ich persönlich finde die Teichbau-Beiträge von "WernerW" und "PeterBoden" sehr nützlich, da auch hier vieles angesprochen wurde. 

Bei meinem Schwimmteichprojekt habe ich auch Fehler gemacht, obwohl ich nach einem hier beschriebenen __ Filtersystem gebaut habe. Ich würde dies so auch nicht wieder bauen, sondern mittlerweile abändern, was aber derzeit einen massiven Umbau in Anspruch nehmen würde. Eine Kombination von verschiedenen Systemen, wie es auch "TorstenC" schon teils angesprochen hat, wird vermutlich die bessere Option sein. Je nach Lage und Möglichkeit und Absicht eines Jeden. Auch ganz ohne Technik würde ich in keinem Fall mehr arbeiten.

Aber schauen wir mal, was bei raus kommt...vielleicht hast Du ja Jemanden auf die Idee gebracht, einen Fachbeitrag zu schreiben.


----------



## Werner W (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo mpreis,
wir haben vor 3 Jahren mit der Lektüre von Fachzeitschriften und dem Buch von Norbert Jorekt von naturagart(NG) angefangen. Bei letzterem sind wir dann auch hängen geblieben und haben uns dann zusätzlich die wirklich sehr hilfreichen Arbeitsmappen für den Selbstbau von NG bestellt.
 
Du machst es schon ganz richtig, wenn du dich vor dem Bau eines Teiches intensiv mit der Planung beschäftigst. Plane eine ausreichende Schwimmstrecke in dein Vorhaben ein, denn die ist nachher entscheidend für die Nutzung und den Wert der Anlage. Platz hast du ja genug. Wir sind täglich im Wasser zum Schwimmen, so bald es die Temperaturen zulassen. Das mit der Wasserfilterung durch den Filtergraben klappt mittlerweile sehr gut. Pflanzen wurden dort noch nicht erstickt, im Gegenteil, sie erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit durch die gute Versorgung mit Nahrung aus dem Schwimmbereich. Sonstige Filter haben wir nicht in Betrieb. Allerdings mußten wir auch mit einem Schlammsauger unterstützend eingreifen und über 2 Jahre Geduld haben, bevor das Wasser klar wurde. Bisschen Arbeit macht der Teich dann doch und es geht nicht ganz wie von selbst so wie bei NG beschrieben.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

@Zacky:

Der Filterteich nach NG ist ein mit Pflanzsubstrat 
(bei mir "gesiebter Abraum" von Kieswerk"  = ungewaschener Sand mit Lehmanteilen)
am Boden/Stufen -30, -60, -90 cm gefüllter Extrateich von 15m x 3m.

Der Teich wird einfach nur wie ein Bachlauf langsam durchströmt.
Feinanteile und Nährstoffe werden eben durch die Pflanzen ausgebremst und umgewandelt.

Also kein durchströmtes Substrat/Kies und keine Drainageleitungen. Denn damit hatten manche auf Dauer kein Glück.

@Werner:
Freut mich, dass Euer Teich funktioniert. Bei mir kämen aber ein paar Säcke Eichenlaub in den Teich. Wenn die im FG liegen bleiben würden....
Und was gammelnde Laubhaufen im Wasser veranstalten können, will ich gar nicht sehen.
Ausserdem sind leider die "Zielsaugtechnik"- Kisten, die geringe Saugleistung/Pumpenleistung und 50mm-Schieber von NG für richtige Skimmer und Abtransport groben Drecks meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet genug für große Teiche.

Ihr habt ja ein Laubschutznetz drüber.
Ist aber kein Netz von NG- woher habt ihr das bezogen?
Danke


----------



## Werner W (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

@ Thorsten
Das Laubnetz haben wir von http://www.aquagart.de/, gibts auch in der Bucht. Die Schwimmstützen sind Eigenbau auf LKW-Radschläuchen.
Die Saugleistung hängt sicher auch von der Pumpe ab. Unsere hat eine Leistung von 16.000 ltr. in der Stunde. Paßt genau zu 4 Ansaugpunkten im Teich. Schließe ich einen, steigt der Wasserspiegel im Teich. Für einen zusätzlichen Skimmer wirds wohl nicht reichen. Das werde ich in den nächsten Jahren aber noch mal probieren, obwohl es bei der Teichgröße mit einem Skimmer nicht viel bringen wird. Ich denke die Schläuche und die Durchlässe sind so gewählt, dass die Fließgeschwindigkeit hoch genug ist, damit sich der Modder nicht in den Rohren bzw. Schläuchen absetzen kann.


----------



## mpreis (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Wie es aussieht, habe ich mich - ohne es zu wissen - fast an die Königsdisziplin herangewagt.

D.h. über den Winter wird viel recherchiert werden müssen ...

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Gelsen aus? Die werden in einem Schwimmteich ja ein wahres Paradies für die Aufzucht haben. Wie kann man die Zucht dieser Genossen verhindern bzw. eindämmen?


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*



mpreis schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, habe ich mich - ohne es zu wissen - fast an die Königsdisziplin herangewagt.



Ach wo, es sind auch nur Teiche. Zwar größer dafür aber pro m² preiswerter (Arbeitsleistung, Technik und Logistik steigen nur noch wenig).
Schau dir ruhig die verschiedenen Ausführungsvarianten an, vor allen Dingen Thias' Teich, er hat sehr viel gebaut.
Ich wiederum komme aus der 'möglichst einfach' naturnahen Ecke, meine Einstiegsliteratur vor dem ersten Kontakt -mit diesem Forum- war ein Buch wie es z.B. [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/56/]anz111[/URL] auch genannt hat.




mpreis schrieb:


> D.h. über den Winter wird viel recherchiert werden müssen ...



Jep, genau die richtige Zeit! Ich jage dich einmal gleich in das Unterforum Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge, such dort bitte einmal nach den Beiträgen des Users StefanS, die sind immer noch Kult.




mpreis schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Gelsen aus? Die werden in einem Schwimmteich ja ein wahres Paradies für die Aufzucht haben. Wie kann man die Zucht dieser Genossen verhindern bzw. eindämmen?



Stechmücken -deine erste Detailfrage- ich kann dich da beruhigen.
Sie benötigen eine gewisse Wärme welche dir der Teich nicht liefert, es sei denn es ist ein Mikroteich. Jede Pfütze oder Gießkanne mit Wasser lässt Stechmücken schlüpfen. Dazu kommt, sofern du keinen Pool sondern einen naturnahen Teich baust sich dort unzählige Fressfeinde deiner Gelsen tümmeln...


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Einen Koiteich zu planen und zu bauen ist wesentlich einfacher, als einen Schwimmteich, weil:

-Koiteich "meist" einfache Formen, nicht so groß, keine oder wenige Pflanzzonen
-Technik im Verhältnis zum Wasservolumen "überschaubar"

Bei Schwimmteichen ist es oft auch wegen der nötigen Ausmaße aufwendiger.
Aber die Physik und Biologie ist bei beiden gleich.


Wegen der Mücken kann ich Dich auch beruhigen.
 Mein Filterteich ist seit Sommer gefüllt und bepflanzt- Erst war er "schwarz" vor Mückenlarven.
Dann kamen __ Libellen, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Frösche und es war vorbei.
Kaum noch Mückenlarven zu sehen.
Auch die Nachbarn empfanden die Mückenplage nicht schlimmer als sonst.

Die Natur regelt auch das ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Einen Koiteich zu planen und zu bauen ist wesentlich einfacher, als einen Schwimmteich, weil:
> 
> -Koiteich "meist" einfache Formen, nicht so groß, keine oder wenige Pflanzzonen
> -Technik im Verhältnis zum Wasservolumen "überschaubar"
> ...



 ...das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen...

Ich habe beide Teiche alleine gebaut. Sie sind von der Größe her durchaus ähnlich, aber der Koiteich hat in unserem Fall ein ganz klein wenig mehr Planung und Aufwand gebraucht, als der Schwimmteich. Auch bei der Errichtung des Koiteiches war schon mehr Planung und Arbeit notwendig, weil eben mehr "Technik", wie Einströmdüsen, Bodenabläufe, Seitenabläufe, Skimmer, Pflanzenregenerationszonen, Rückführleitungen und dann auch noch der Filter selbst.

Was heißt bei Dir - Technik im Koiteich überschaubar!? Hat ein Schwimmteich mehr Technik? Je größer der Schwimmteich, desto weniger Technik brauche ich doch......dann habe ich wohl an meinem Koiteich zu viel Technik. Am Schwimmteich habe ich nur eine Pumpe, am Koiteich vier... 

Nur weil ein Schwimmteich von der Fläche "meist" größer sein sollte, macht das Loch auch nur der Bagger. NIcht jeder Schwimmteich muss riesig sein, das Verhältnis muss stimmen...aber, das muss es im Karpfenteich auch...Wenn mein Schwimmteich nicht groß genug ist...Ok, dann ist es vielleicht kein "Schwimmteich" mehr, sondern ein "naturnaher Badepool" im heimischen Garten...nur weniger aufwändig, war er dann aber auch nicht. 
*
Einen größeren Teich alleine zu bauen, ist an sich eine Königsdisziplin, da ist es unerheblich, ob Schwimm- oder Koi- oder Naturteich.*

Sorry, aber das konnte ich nicht so stehen lassen, denn es bringt andere unbedarfte Leser evtl. zu falschen Rückschlüssen und Fehlentscheidungen, weil sie einen Teich mit vielen bunten Fischen haben wollen, der deutlich einfacher als ein Schwimmteich zu bauen geht.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Ein Koiteich ist meist nicht so "aufwendig" von den Formen- sind eben meist Kuben- Würfel. Zumindest bauen viele eben rechteckig oder quadratisch und mit wenigen oder keinen Stufen.
Es gibt aber auch "rundliche". Sind aber von den Teichen, die ich in Natur oder in Foren gesehen habe die Ausnahme.
Auch Folie in eine Eckige Form einzuschweißen ist einfacher als in ein unregelmäßiges Becken mit Stufen.

Bei einem Schwimmteich wollen doch die meisten ein eher nat. Aussehen mit verschidenen Planzzonen, runden Formen und ggf. Stufen ringsherum.
Eckig im modernen Stil geht nat. auch.

Die Technik zur Filterung sollte meiner Meinung bei beiden prinziipiell gleich sein, wenn man Filtertechnik einbaut.
Die Koiteichler haben es doch lange genug ausprobiert und sind letztendlich bei Neubauten jetzt bei 
-BA, Rohrskimmer in Schwerkraft, 
-Grobfilter im Filterkeller (USIII, Trommler, EBF),
- Feinfilter (Helixkammern) 
-und dann erst die Pumpe (von mir aus Luftheber) angekommen.

Das Prinzip Wasser effektiv und energiesparend umzuwälzen und zu Filtern ist beiden Teichvarianten gleich.
Aber beim Schwimmteich hat man meist mehr Volumen und wegen der Außmaße auch längere Saugrohre bis zum Filter zu verlegen.
Daher der höhere Aufwand beim Rohbau, Rohre verlegen, Folie einbringen, ggf. Folie vermörteln wegen der Optik und Haltbarkeit.

Nat. nur bei Teichen vergleichbar, die ähnliche Techniken nutzen.

Ein riesiger Schwimmteich mit nackter Folie, ohne Bodenabsaugung und nur mit einem Schwimmskimmer betrieben ist. nat, einfacher zu bauen.

Mein Schwimmteich hat eben wie Dein Koiteich : "Einströmdüsen, Bodenabläufe, Seitenabläufe, Skimmer, Pflanzenregenerationszonen, Rückführleitungen und dann auch noch der Filter".
Aber vielleicht habe ich es auch mit der Technik bei mir am Schwimmteich übertrieben.
Ich finde es aber einfacher eine Bodenablauf, den ich nicht mehr will zuzuschiebern oder Deckel drauf, als wenn mir einer fehlt und ich den nachrüsten muss.

Koiteichler würden den Kopf schütteln bei max. "Flow" von 30m³/h und 100m³ Wasser. Viel zu wenig!" würden sie rufen.
Schwimmteichler rufen: Zu viel Technik, zu viel Pumpleistung, wozu die ganzen Rohre.....

Man kann eben nicht alles vergleichen. Jeder Teich ist immer irgendwie anders. 
Selbst gleiche Bauweisen und Filtertechniken können eben auch manchmal zu verschiedenen Resultaten führen.


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Hallo Thorsten.

In vielen Punkten sind wir uns ja schon einig und ich vertrete ebenso die Auffassung, dass auch ein "Schwimmteich" ein wenig Hilfe in Form von Technik braucht. Sei es hier gerade der Vorfilter, den viele gar nicht erst haben. Gerade in Bezug auf Schwerkraftskimmer und Bodenabläufe, gebe ich Dir ebenso vollkommen recht. 


In 1-2 anderen Punkten sehe ich die Sache aber dennoch ein wenig anders, aber das ist auch gut so, denn Jeder hat so seine individuellen Erfahrungen gemacht. Mir ging es lediglich darum, dass die Aussage "ein Koiteich sei wesentlich einfacher", so nicht einfach haltbar scheint, denn auch gerade der "Aufwand", die gemauerten Becken erst einmal zu stellen, dann zu verputzen, glatt spachteln um dann die Folie faltenfrei verlegen zu lassen oder gar selbst zu legen, ist nicht zu verachten. Der sog. "Aufwand" sollte eher in Bezug auf die Grundkosten und Mindestanforderungen und nicht unbedingt auf den Arbeitsaufwand bedacht werden, denn der Kostenaufwand ist der - der meistens zählt. Man- oder Women-Power kann jeder so viel einbringen, wie er leisten kann, die kostet quasi nix. Und sicherlich sind auch deine 100'e Meter Rohr nicht günstig gewesen, die Du in deinem speziellen Fall verbaut und verlegt hast, aber bei einem Koiteich sind die 100'e von Meter häufig der Standard.

Und die Sache mit den Durchflussraten ist mir als Koiteichler durchaus bekannt, dass man in einem Schwimmteich nicht die gleichen Mengen durchjagen muss. Aber anderseits ist ein Durchsatz von 30 qbm/h schon notwendig, da sonst die BA und Skimmer nicht einwandfrei funktionieren würden, nur spricht davon kaum einer.  Von daher ist dein Durchsatz durchaus zu rechtfertigen und für einen Schwimmteich von dem Volumen sinnvoll.

In diesem Sinne...

nix persönliches - nur halt eine andere Meinung und Betrachtungsweise...


----------



## Emanuel (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Neuling plant Schwimmteich ...*

Ich befinde mich derzeit auch in der Planungsphase und diese Unterhaltung hier hat mich wieder ein Stück voran gebracht, danke vielmals.
Ich dachte mir um die Gemüter zu schonen stelle ich meine Frage einfach hier an, da sonst vermutlich nur auf andere Threads von Anfängern verwiesen wird, also bitte seid Gändig gegenüber den Neulingen 
Ich kenne bisher nur das Prinzip eines Pool, aber möchte im Garten lieber ein Schwimmteich, da dieser mir optisch besser gefällt.
Muss hierbei auch mit Chemie und Zusätzen wie beim Pool gearbeitet werden?
Oder ist es von der Bauart anhängig`?
Ich bevorzuge derzeit die Bauart NG oder Glenk.

Grüße


----------

